# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Tablet MLS IQ 1030

## mathios

Καλησπερα,

για το παραπανω tablet ψαχνω το digitizer. Στην MLS μου ειπαν 65 ευρω επισκευη.

Το diigitizer ειναι της ace-touch και το μοντελο που γραφει στην καλωδιοταινια ειναι το ACE-GG8.OC-427-FPCTYT 
στο digitizer επανω ειναι το ACE-GG8.OB-427-CC-RG 

Οπου και να εψαξα βρηκα για αλλα μοντελα αλλα οχι γι αυτο. Εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα που μπορω να το βρω?

----------


## manolo

Αυτό εδώ σου κάνει;;

----------


## mathios

Καλησπερα και σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.
Οχι δυστυχως δεν κανει .  μοοιαζει και η καλωδιοταιονια ειναι απο την απο κατω πλευρα οπως και στο δικο μου. Το βυσμα ομως ειναι αλλο.

Εμενα ειναι περιπου σαν το παρακατω


tablet.PNG

----------


## lanciateo

Καλησπερα φιλε μου. Εγω πριν κανενα χρονο, εψαξα και βρηκα μια κινεζικη σελιδα (καθαρα κινεζικη σελιδα ομως) που εχει τα παντα. Μονο απο ενα Turbox κινητακι δεν βρηκα digitizer. 
Κανε εναν κοπο στο Taobao.com να δεις αν εχει κατι. Οι τιμες ειναι σε γιεν πρωτον, και δευτερον αυτοματη μεταφραση για να βγαλεις ακρη.

----------


## Panoss

> Καλησπερα φιλε μου. Εγω πριν κανενα χρονο, εψαξα και βρηκα μια κινεζικη σελιδα (καθαρα κινεζικη σελιδα ομως) που εχει τα παντα. Μονο απο ενα Turbox κινητακι δεν βρηκα digitizer. 
> Κανε εναν κοπο στο Taobao.com να δεις αν εχει κατι. Οι τιμες ειναι σε γιεν πρωτον, και δευτερον αυτοματη μεταφραση για να βγαλεις ακρη.


Στο taobao.com ψάχνεις ή στη μετάφρασή του στα αγγλικά;
Ρωτάω επειδή δοκίμασα στο taobao με μετάφραση από translate.google και δεν βγάζω άκρη. :Confused1:

----------

